# Weta thing to find in a tree



## Termite48 (Dec 2, 2011)

Check out this insect! http://news.yahoo.co...-193452525.html


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 2, 2011)

*cough*  

The Bear Grylls video was pretty outrageous though!


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL I love it when Bear tries to eat a huge bug and then realizes it tastes nasty. :lol: I don't have a problem with him eating bugs, I mean it happens all over the world and like every day in some places in Africa and Asia. Just funny when Bear's like, "I've heard these are just lovely to eat" and then he ends up spitting it out. :lol:


----------



## jcal (Dec 3, 2011)

I do have a problem. I hate his survival shows. I think they are unrealistic and just for show. I also love how he kills huge animals( turtles, gators, ect.) only to eat a small portion and then run back off into power slidding down hills.


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 3, 2011)

jcal said:


> I do have a problem. I hate his survival shows. I think they are unrealistic and just for show.


Well, okay, I see where you're coming from. The shows can be interesting but sometimes you're like, "Really?"


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, I love that show! My wife won't watch it with me though because she read it was all a farce. I still like to watch a man eating bugs and doing all that ridiculous hill sliding. It's' entertaining stuff and reveals some interesting looks at places outside the routes of typical travel shows.


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah I love all the cool scenery and "hill sliding" on the show.


----------



## agent A (Dec 4, 2011)

i think it is really funny but some of the places he survives in make me think, who would get lost there? i guess when u visit foriegn places and wander off it can happen  

it is a good show though


----------



## Orin (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to think the man versus nature and survivor shows were stupid since a person would be more likely to win the lottery twice but one day I went on what was _supposed _to be a two hour tour and our ship was blown of course. Working to survive on a desert island was more difficult than I could have ever imagined. If I had seen more survivor shows for helpful hints life would have been so much easier. I had to learn to survive without the shows but at least there were a few people to share the burden: the professor, Maryanne, the skipper, the Howels, and of course Ginger.


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good writing Orin. It seems that I used to watch a show like that with the old Maynard G. Krebs involved in the cast.


----------



## Orin (Dec 7, 2011)

I had to include the last line as the two hour tour might be too cryptic for some readers.


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a strong suspicion that a large percentage of this forum's readers are too young to understand your joke Orin. I grinned at it though!


----------



## Bryce08 (Dec 8, 2011)

video was funny, and that thing is pretty big


----------



## dragon (Dec 8, 2011)

Orin said:


> I had to include the last line as the two hour tour might be too cryptic for some readers.


You know you're old when .....


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL the Bear Grylls video. That thing he ate kinda looked like a camel spider.


----------



## rs4guy (Feb 15, 2012)

Cmon, I may be young, but they have Nick at Night!


----------

